# [Suche] Diablo 3 Gästepass



## Tic0 (2. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

auch ich finde mich hier wieder, unter den Diablo 3 Gästepass suchenden!

Ich hoffe, jemand erbarmt sich und könnte mir einen Gästepass per PN zukommen lassen.

Würde mich sehr freuen, noch einmal die Möglichkeit zu haben Diablo 3 anzutesten,
da ich während der Beta einige FPS Probleme hatte und nun sozusagen prüfen möchte,
ob diese noch bestehen. :/

Im vorab schonmal großen Dank für den großzügigen Spender! 

lg


----------

